# Relabeling Alternative apparel inside out style



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I finally got my first shipment of tees. My production guy cut out the tags of my alternative apparel "inside out" style. They cut as close to the seam as possible with out cutting the shirt. However, i notice because of the style, the neck folds upwards therefore showing the remainder of the black tag. This would not be a problem if i were using my own woven labels, but we had our labels screen-printed as tagless.

Wondering if anyone else has relabeled this style and has any advice. We also used american apparel and cut the tags out of these pretty cleanly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rachel


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Rachel,

You need to open the seam and remove the the left over label and do a same color seam stitch.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are some brands/styles of shirts that won't work with a removed seam.

If you remove the stitches, it will unravel the whole collar. 

For those brand shirts, the tags either have to be cut or sewn in during the garment construction.


----------

